# Best top airflow RTA



## Stranger (12/4/21)

All of my tanks and RDA's are bottom airflow with only the Blitzen being a side airflow.

For my ADV tank, I am getting a lot of joy from the Dvarw clones and enjoy a restricted DL to DL draw.

What are your thoughts on the Kylin mini V2. Any other top airflow tanks I can look at that may be close to what I am getting from the Dvarws.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/4/21)

Why do you specifically want a top airflow tank?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

All of my RTA's have a condensation issue of sorts. My Dvarw clones with that big bottom airflow can leave quite a bit over the course of a day. My Blotto, although not bad, can get a little around the bottom airflow holes. The Blitzen, again, not bad but it does get wet around the side airflow ring. My Vapefly mesh RDTA is OK, but that tiny 2ml tank is not suited for ADV.

I am looking for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/4/21)

Old hardware, but my original Zeus is a winner in this department. Not sure how their later ittirations are with this

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (12/4/21)

Still running two Zeus singles along with a QP Juggerknot Mini that gives exceptional Flavour. The new Juggerknot MR apparently uses same deck but gets rid of the annoying refill port of the original. Looking forward to trying it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (12/4/21)

PYRO V3 RDTA.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

I would also rather go for an RDTA, like the Tauren BF... then you can tank, drip, squonk...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DavyH (12/4/21)

Asterix said:


> Still running two Zeus singles along with a QP Juggerknot Mini that gives exceptional Flavour. The new Juggerknot MR apparently uses same deck but gets rid of the annoying refill port of the original. Looking forward to trying it.



Worth looking at, in that case. Love the deck, love the airflow, hate the side refill port.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I would also rather go for an RDTA, like the Tauren BF... then you can tank, drip, squonk...



But but but ... I got the Recurve dual, Loop, Tauren solo, vapefly mesh, Kennedy trickster . I need a no leak, no condensation tank. You said yourself that condensation would make you cuckoo

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

Stranger said:


> But but but ... I got the Recurve dual, Loop, Tauren solo, vapefly mesh, Kennedy trickster . I need a no leak, no condensation tank. You said yourself that condensation would make you cuckoo
> View attachment 227309



I get zero leaking and zero condensation from the Tauren RDTA... being a RDTA it makes the airflow kinda top-airflow in relation to its position on the tank and there is no condensation on the mod with it being so high up. As for leaking, if I have to turn it on its side and let it lie for a while, or even upside down, then the juice will run out (which only happened once in a pants pocket). And it just looks great on the NCV2 too... but I am super biased when it comes to the Tauren's as they are just perfect for my liking on airflow and flavor, dont need to adjust the airflow at all, it is coil, wick, juice and enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

So. any one anything to say about the Kylin mini V2 ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/4/21)

Not top airflow but I’ve no condensation/moisture/leaking from the druga rta and it’s a pretty restricted DL.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/4/21)

Very few RTAs will beat the Intake single in this department

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (12/4/21)

Juggerknot mini for me. If you like a more restrictive vape then the intake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hakhan (12/4/21)

also try coming off the power while still inhaling greatly reduces condensation on bottom airflow

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

Hakhan said:


> also try coming off the power while still inhaling greatly reduces condensation on bottom airflow



Thanks, I have tried this as previously suggested. It just does not work for me. I just end up with this mouth full of cool air that spoils the vape. 

Hey listen up here, I am 60 this month, wait until you get here and see if your finger to mouth co ordination is any good. Mine isn't. I cant get past beginner on x box never mind timing getting off the button just right, hell no. Let me know when you need one of these,

I have contacts can get you cheap cheap. Bloody philistines.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Very few RTAs will beat the Intake single in this department



Might struggle to find the original single coil one ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/4/21)

Stranger said:


> Might struggle to find the original single coil one ?



I might know someone that can hook you up with one...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (12/4/21)

If it is that same chick you hooked me up with last time ... well no thanks. OOps wrong forum.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Wimmas (12/4/21)

Had two Intake singles and they were great. Now have two Intake Duals ans they are even better. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (12/4/21)

Stranger said:


> All of my tanks and RDA's are bottom airflow with only the Blitzen being a side airflow.
> 
> For my ADV tank, I am getting a lot of joy from the Dvarw clones and enjoy a restricted DL to DL draw.
> 
> ...



I recently bought a slightly used Dead Rabbit V2 RTA and I'm very happy with it. Easy to build, wicks like a dream and the flavor is very good. Better than my Zeus dual that I've used for more than a year. Sticking with this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stew (12/4/21)

Hi @Stranger. I have the Zeus X Mesh and the Zeus X Dual Coil. I vape wide open but draw at different strengths. The mesh is hard to consistently wick. The dual coil are much easier to wick. If you thin out the wicks on the dual coils to much it can flood the chamber a bit. I just more straighten the wick ends than thin them. If I had a single battery mod I would persist with the mesh, but for a dual battery mod the twin coils are a winner. Would love the opinion of someone who has used both the Zeus X twin coil and the Kylin Mini single coil, regarding flavour and battery life. Also the Kylin Mini mesh.
Just my thoughts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/4/21)

Stranger said:


> So. any one anything to say about the Kylin mini V2 ?



I bought that and a Destiny RTA at the same time. 

I still have my Destiny RTA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (13/4/21)

So that says a lot without saying anything. I like what you said about what you said.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Stranger (13/4/21)

I like the idea of the single coil. I think I am getting dialed into single coils for the ADV.

Single wire 22 awg coil master comp wire is doing the job splendidly for me in all the Dvarw clones @ 0.4

I have a big single in both my Blotto and Vapefly mesh and am only dual coiling the Recurve dual with a single clapton and my Arctic Dolphin Hector with plain 24 awg Ni 80 . My twisted Cotton bacon comp 26 awg works very well in the Trickster and Wasp Nano. The Loop and the Tauren get the 3x26/36 Ni 80 clapton and they shine on the Furyan with heavy deserts.

The Blotto is great, once you know the secrets to wicking, which is, get the cotton long enough so your cotton does not get near the bottom airflow channels, make sure the cotton blocks the whole of the channel, then it is hard to beat for flavour even in single coil mode. It does eat juice though and I prefer to use it as a session tank than an all day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

